# Fisher Fender Mounts



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone have some Fisher Fender mounts laying around that they don't want? 

I'll pay $10 for a pair. Seriously. Even if you mail them wrapped in paper in a standard paper envelop, I'll pay $10 for them. Seriously.

Personal Message me if you have some that you don't want.

Mike.


----------

